# Anyone feeling old?



## Morrus (Jun 16, 2014)

If so, this might help.  Shows how old Star Trek and Star Wars actors were in each film.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 16, 2014)

If I want to feel old, I can just talk to my last boss, who is 20 years younger than I. (people sometimes mistake her for my daughter)
To her, the Cold war was something the history teacher went on about, James Bond movies don't make sense, and basically she was born 3 years after I graduated High School. Everything I grew up with is "old school" or "classic" or just plain "old." Never "vintage", just "old".


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 16, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Everything I grew up with is "old school" or "classic" or just plain "old." Never "vintage", just "old".




I prefer the terms "experienced" or "previously lived."


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Jun 17, 2014)

I just hope that, when I am William Shatner's age, I am as mentally sharp as he clearly still is.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jun 17, 2014)

I often feel old. Recently at a gamer store I heard some kids saying they never played that old style DnD they were talking about 3E. I sometimes get a shock when I realize my son is now in his thirties I still think of him as being a young adult.


----------



## delericho (Jun 17, 2014)

A couple of years ago, a girl in my band (who at that point was selecting her university) happened to mention that her parents are actually a year younger than I am. I think that was the first time I truly felt old.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jun 17, 2014)

I always say I feel old because I remember before there was an internet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2014)

I am 51 and have been through a major medical trauma. Therefore I have the right to call myself old! Even though I was only 3 when Star Trek came out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 17, 2014)

Does that mean the rest of us can call you old, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]?


----------



## Umbran (Jun 17, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-o7Kir9lOio]http://youtu.be/-o7Kir9lOio[/video]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2014)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Does that mean the rest of us can call you old, <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @_*Scott DeWar*_ <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->?




You would be lying if you called me any thing else! so, of course!



Umbran said:


> . . . . .




thanks Umban, my new theme song.


----------



## Henry (Jun 18, 2014)

Old is when you're still complaining about Firefly being cancelled and realize it was over a decade ago. 
Old is making a Star Wars Phantom Menace reference and someone telling you they were too young to remember watching it.
Old is realizing that CD-ROMs were cutting edge tech when Shadowrun debuted, and wireless phones and several devices from pwniexpress would have solved several problems in old adventures for the setting. 
Old is showing someone your vintage Luke Skywalker Kenner action figure, and being asked, "who's the blond guy with the blue stick in his arm?"
Old is remembering when the majority of internet traffic was as ephemeral as a college bulletin board. (and remembering that a bulletin board consisted of cork, not software.)

Old is being able to come up with this list.

*******

More seriously, Old is seeing the story on Jim Ward, and thinking about Gary, and Dave, and Tramp, and Nigel Findley, and Aaron Allston, and Jack Vance, and realizing that the pool of the original old guard I used to lionize as a young kid is constantly shrinking.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jun 18, 2014)

Henry said:


> Old is realizing that CD-ROMs were cutting edge tech when Shadowrun debuted, and wireless phones and several devices from pwniexpress would have solved several problems in old adventures for the setting.



Old is to still remember that Shadowrun featured cell phones as a piece of standard equipment, and myself wondering what the hell a 'cell phone' was supposed to be!
(To my defense: back then I only knew these phones as either 'handies' (a Germanism!), mobile or wireless phones).


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 18, 2014)

Blue stick? The old Luke came with a Yellow Lightsaber stick. Or did you canabalize an Obi-Wan?


----------



## Janx (Jun 18, 2014)

Jhaelen said:


> Old is to still remember that Shadowrun featured cell phones as a piece of standard equipment, and myself wondering what the hell a 'cell phone' was supposed to be!
> (To my defense: back then I only knew these phones as either 'handies' (a Germanism!), mobile or wireless phones).




I've learned through Todd and the Book of Evil that a Handie is something else.  And German Herpes is especially dreadful.

but yeah, the limits of some of the old SR idea of tech compared to what we have right now is amusing


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2014)

Old is when you're still complaining about Firefly being cancelled and realize it was over a decade ago. 
A decade already?

Old is making a Star Wars Phantom Menace reference and someone telling you they were too young to remember watching it.
That just hurts

Old is realizing that CD-ROMs were cutting edge tech when Shadowrun debuted, and wireless phones and several devices from pwniexpress would have solved several problems in old adventures for the setting. 
What are you talking about? I remember casset players being a form of data storage

Old is showing someone your vintage Luke Skywalker Kenner action figure, and being asked, "who's the blond guy with the blue stick in his arm?"

Old is remembering when the majority of internet traffic was as ephemeral as a college bulletin board. (and remembering that a bulletin board consisted of cork, not software.)
cork board, is there anything else?

Old is being able to come up with this list.

Or commenting on more then half of this list


----------



## Henry (Jun 19, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Blue stick? The old Luke came with a Yellow Lightsaber stick. Or did you canabalize an Obi-Wan?




What's being cannibalized is my memory.  i was misremembering the color of the kenner figure with the color of the 12" star wars figures, where he had a blue saber.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 19, 2014)

cyberpunk super computers had a whole gigabyte of memory!!!
wow!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> cyberpunk super computers had a whole gigabyte of memory!!!
> wow!




Where is the like button?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 19, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Where is the like button?




see the little green 6-pointed star under the user name?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2014)

I clicked it and it says I need to spread more love around before putting any more peanut butter down.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 20, 2014)

Old is remembering that you use to have to boot your computer from your floppy drive, sometimes having to change your system files, just to play a game on it. 

Old is reading a book on your kindle and realizing it was better in hardback.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't often feel old, but when I do, I prefer....

What was the question again?


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 20, 2014)

Old is remembering the first programming lessons using punch cards.

Old is remembering the TV set offering three channels - in black&white.

I'm actually feeling old when I realize that our software testers - students in their mid-twenties - could easily be my children.


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 20, 2014)

I remember when  during the summer that tv shows would air the season that just ended and NBC's tag line would be "if you didn't see it,it's new to you" I also recall when TGIF did a whole night of time travel and NBC did a block of shows that each dealt with a blackout due to one show.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone else get handouts or tests that were mimeographed?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 20, 2014)

Lego people either didn't have arms or faces, or were really tall with ropey limbs. And Fabuland. (shudder)

Critics claimed that there would never be computer effects more stunning and realistic than TRON.

I miss my VIC 20's tape drive.

UHF

Baskin Robbins actually having 31 flavors in the store. And getting the owner to swear by ordering a bubblegum milkshake. (The ice cream had actual bubble-gum in it--guess what that did to the machines)

Leave it to Beaver was a new TV show...

TV stations never showed movies less than 10 years old. (or was it 20?)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 20, 2014)

TV stations went off the air for the night, so if you're a night owl, you know what a "test pattern" looks like.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anyone else get handouts or tests that were mimeographed?




I use to be a student teacher's aid to the Spanish teacher and used that mimeograph machine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Old is realizing that CD-ROMs were cutting edge tech when Shadowrun debuted, and wireless phones and several devices from pwniexpress would have solved several problems in old adventures for the setting.
> 
> What are you talking about? I remember cassete players being a form of data storage






sabrinathecat said:


> I miss my VIC 20's tape drive.




That is the thing I was talking about!



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I don't often feel old, but when I do, I prefer....
> 
> What was the question again?




What? there was a question?


----------



## Cergorach (Jun 22, 2014)

> Anyone feeling old?



Not until you mentioned it a day after my birthday! 

I feel old when I see people dying of old age I remember seeing young. Harrison Ford needing a rollator after falling out of the MF on the new-new Star Wars film set isn't helping either. Baby/kid actors from movies/tv series you grew up with as full on adults...

Remembering that getting a 5.25" floppydrive was so cutting edge. The Walkman was hip. Had to bash the TV/Monitor on the side to align it properly. Having to type stuff by hand on a typewriter until there where commercially available printers for PCs.

Remembering that we would wait with playing AD&D because AD&D 2E was announced (and continued to play ODM/D&D red/blue box).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2014)

I remember High school typing class was on those old black manuals using correction tape. We only had one electric typwriter and we liked it. or else.
I remember accounting was on actual paper using these things called pencils. I remember the TI-30 used red LED and was
_*THE*_ 
cutting edge.​


----------



## Hussar (Jun 23, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Anyone else get handouts or tests that were mimeographed?




Oh man thank you. I couldn't for the life of me remember that word, mimeograph, the other day.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2014)

Do you remember the smell of the fluid? or if you screw up typing you have to start all over?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2014)

I have no choice but to remember the smell of mimeo fluid- all 4 of my grandparents were teachers and so was my mom, and used them.  My paternal grandmother actually had a machine at her house.


----------



## Hussar (Jun 23, 2014)

Scott DeWar said:


> Do you remember the smell of the fluid? or if you screw up typing you have to start all over?




Erm, well, I never actually used one but my teachers did. So I do remember the smell...  

Suddenly I feel a bit younger.


----------



## pickin_grinnin (Jun 23, 2014)

Old is remembering standing by the TV to click through the three or four channels until you found something to watch, then having to stand there throughout the show with the antenna in your hand to get good enough reception to watch it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2014)

Rabbit ears & foil, baby!


----------



## Hussar (Jun 23, 2014)

Heh.  We were swanky.  We had a motorised antenna tower with a dial inside.  You turned the dial and the top of the tower would spin in whichever direction you turned the dial.


----------



## pickin_grinnin (Jun 23, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Rabbit ears & foil, baby!




I had a coat hanger stuck down inside a broken hollow antenna at one point.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 23, 2014)

My last boss has never seen an episode of Star Trek--she was born in '93, and by the time she was old enough to watch it, it was all over except for maybe enterprise.

How about that format war between VHS and Betamax?
Or when CDs were introduced to the market, and forced Vinyl records out?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2014)

Anybody remember those LP-sized LaserDiscs?  And DATs?

Not only do I remember those, I had a reel-to-reel audio recorder.  One time, I used it to record sound effects from my Atari 2600.  Yar's Revenge, fools!


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jun 23, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> *My last boss* has never seen an episode of Star Trek--she *was born in '93*, and by the time she was old enough to watch it, it was all over except for maybe enterprise.






Aren't you a landlord? How...?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 23, 2014)

Viking Bastard said:


> Aren't you a landlord? How...?




Yes, but for fun I worked 8 months last year at a restaurant. And that way it would be something more recent on my resume than 8 years ago when I went job hunting. (not that that has worked...)

DAT tapes? Didn't those only last for about a year? Along with one of those funky game consoles (3do?) where the primary game got banned in the US for having guys stalking and dehumanizing women? (Night Stalker or some such title--looked like a bad movie but you could control the traps in the house)


----------



## Janx (Jun 23, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Yes, but for fun I worked 8 months last year at a restaurant. And that way it would be something more recent on my resume than 8 years ago when I went job hunting. (not that that has worked...)




I'm not sure why "8 years as owner of property management business" needs augmenting with "8 months as a waiter" on a resume...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2014)

DATs were a production level format that got released into the commercial market for a few years.  Its advantages didn't offset the cost of the machines needed to play them.  Ultimately, they returned to the production studios.  Biggest users today are film and TV studios.  Sony made their last DAT machines about 8 years ago, so who knows...


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 23, 2014)

Janx said:


> I'm not sure why "8 years as owner of property management business" needs augmenting with "8 months as a waiter" on a resume...




A loner schlub can own/run their own business. Doesn't really equate to being able to work with others. And I don't advertise the "own" part on my resume so much as "self employed". Gets complicated. Sort of. In my head, anyway.


----------



## pickin_grinnin (Jun 23, 2014)

When I was a child, a very nice administrator at a university near my house had given me an account so I could play games on their mainframe.  The terminals didn't have monitors - everything printed out on paper - so I would play games with the computer by having it print each move out on the paper.  That was my first experience with text-based games and grid-based simple wargame simulations.

I was very excited when my family bought the first Apple II model that came out.  Having a screen was a luxury!


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jun 23, 2014)

We aren't going to have to bring up the Commodore PET computers, are we?


----------



## pickin_grinnin (Jun 24, 2014)

I still have a Trash-80, new in the box, never opened.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2014)

Lets do the time warp again!


----------

